# Smoothie recipes



## Novab (Feb 2, 2013)

Any idears?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

NO


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

I use 2 scoops of reflex whey (40g) of protein. 3 medium sized cups of milk. 2 dollops of peanut butter,2 small cups of oats. and a bannana.

it dosent taste great lol but gives me my nutrients that I need.

you could try adding ice cream,almonds,nuts etc.. just experiment mate


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

2 scoops of gaspari real mass strawberry 3 whole eggs 6/8 ice cubes 1/2 cup of milk in a blender,,,,,,, bloody lush about 40g protein


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

@Novab, I make the following:

1 x 250ml of Semi Skimmed milk.

1 x 25g scoop of flavoured protein (currently TPW Strawberry & Cream Isolate)

1 x sweetener

1 x handful of frozen berries (e.g. Mixed Fruit or Blueberries or Strawberries etc)

1 x banana

Mixed up in my Hand Genie for 4 minutes and you have a thick smoothie that fits in a standard shaker.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> NO


too right, don't bother, they taste like cold sick.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

pumphead said:


> too right, don't bother, they taste like cold sick.


It does taste like cold sick yes but I can't stomach a solid breakfast so this is a small price to pay.

50g whey

300ml milk

80g ready brek

Banana

1tbsp EVOO


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

whey, banana, blueberries and icecream


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

3 x scoops of Ben and Jerry's Cookie Dough ice cream.

Half a cup of milk.

Some caramel sauce.

Blitz it all together.

Lovely!


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Then add whey as required


----------

